# Grey water from Gaggia Cubika



## newby0811 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi, I bought the Cubika 2nd hand. I planned to take on hols and leave my Classic at home. When I descaled it and cleaned it, I got a lot of grey water from the tank. This kept on coming, even after running lots of water through. Any ideas? Or is this stuffed? Thanks.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Bid of an odd one, they 'greyness' must be coming from something, i would suggest if there doesnt appear to be any leaks then its just loosened lime from the descailing or other gunk. my only real suggestion would be to continue running clean water through it until it clears.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

h what descaler did you use and how long did you leave it settled in boiler, sounds like you have taken the lining off the inside of the boiler. remove the disc and outlet and flush through with power on, may take a while but it will clear

mark


----------

